# Global G-4 and G-7?



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

I was leafing through the Global brochures, and was wondering what is the difference between the Global G-4 (Oriental Cook) knife and the Global G-7 (Oriental DEBA). From what I was reading, and please correct me if I'm wrong, the G-4 is used as a "chef" knife whilst the DEBA is more of a "boning/cleaver style" knife. Both knives look the same to me, with the exception that the G-7 comes as a left handed model.

Also, for those that own Global knives, is there much difference between the G series and the dropped forged (GF) ones?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The G4 and G7 appear absolutely identical to me, as well. I did notice that the G7 comes with a left-sided bevel or right. 
There doesn't appear to be a price difference with the dropped forged variety, either. Have you handled any of these guys?
I wasn't completely comfortable with the 'airy' feel of the hollow handles. I guess it is a matter of personal preference. 
I found some decent info. on the Global line at:
Cutlery and More


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

When I had almost the identical question several years ago (unfortunately I forget the answer), the staff at professional cutlery direct (1-800-859-6994) were very helpful. If the person who answers the phone doesn't know the answer, they can put in contact with an in-house chef.


----------

